# Glycine Combat Sub Bronze Massdrop



## NCNative

Just a head's up for anybody that is looking for one of the new bronze Combat Subs, they are being offered on Massdrop for $419.99. It looks like all colors are being offered in both the 42mm and 48mm sizes.


----------



## thedonn007

Is that a good price for a swiss made bronze diver?


----------



## Craustin1

Um, yes.



thedonn007 said:


> Is that a good price for a swiss made bronze diver?


----------



## hedd

That does seem like steal. I just don't love the way they look. I guess the black is passable. I wish there was one with a solid bronze bezel and understated dial.


----------



## DMcMaine

I picked up the GLO174 from this drop. It will be my first Glycine and I'm looking forward to receiving it. I'm not sure if I'll like the blue strap, but that's easily fixed if not. At $420 it seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## NCNative

DMcMaine said:


> I picked up the GLO174 from this drop. It will be my first Glycine and I'm looking forward to receiving it. I'm not sure if I'll like the blue strap, but that's easily fixed if not. At $420 it seems like a good deal to me.
> View attachment 13817531


Looks good! Would you mind posting some pictures when you get it in?


----------



## NCNative

DMcMaine said:


> I picked up the GLO174 from this drop. It will be my first Glycine and I'm looking forward to receiving it. I'm not sure if I'll like the blue strap, but that's easily fixed if not. At $420 it seems like a good deal to me.
> View attachment 13817531


Looks good! Would you mind posting some pictures when you get it in?


----------



## DMcMaine

Will do!


----------



## dan360

Hmmm....love Glycine Combat Sub's look. Not sure on the bronze. Awaiting wrist shots!


----------



## tsteph12

WatchGooRoo on eBay is now selling the 42mm bronze combat subs at $649. My understanding is he/she also supplies the ones for Massdrop. May be able to make offer for same price as what MD was selling and possibly would accept. Seller is AD too, so valid factory warranty card. I ordered the GL0174 on MD and very much look forward to receiving.


----------



## sparg93

Glycine-direct on Ebay now has for <$400 if anybody is interested.


----------



## DMcMaine

I received the watch Tuesday and have worn it for the last three days, something I rarely do. Wrist shots to be posted shortly. A few observations:
-The lugs are 22mm, not 24mm like the Glycine and Massdrop sites say. I'm glad that Amazon has a generous and easy return policy for the 24mm straps I bought.
-The oem strap looks much better in person than in the usual macro photos you see. The pattern is not nearly as pronounced as I thought it would be. Even so, it's probably too much blue for my preferences.
-The crown is really rough. I'm left handed and have been trying to wear my watches on the right wrist more regularly. This watch is the only one I cannot wear on my right wrist.
-The height is really nice and the watch sits well on the wrist. I have no trouble buttoning a dress shirt cuff over it.
-The color reminds me of what the currently popular rose gold must look like, though I don't have a rose gold watch to compare side by side with. I'm looking forward to seeing how the patina develops over time. Hopefully it will come to resemble the finish in the stock photos.


----------



## DMcMaine




----------



## Craustin1

DMcMaine said:


> View attachment 13894845
> 
> View attachment 13894851
> 
> View attachment 13894853
> 
> View attachment 13894855


Looks pretty good to me on your photos. Yes, it will patina and not have that color anymore. You can always do the egg in a bag method, or some LOS. What size is your wrist?


----------



## Craustin1

Also, the blue dial seems to be a graduated dial, going from a medium blue to a darker blue.


----------



## DMcMaine

Thanks, I probably won't do anything to speed up the patina process, other than wearing it frequently. I don't mind how it looks now. 
My left wrist is approx. 6.25" and the right is approx 6.5".
The dial color is not graduated but does slightly appear that way depending on the angle and the light.


----------



## T111RDY

Mine turned up today! Went for the black one....


----------



## T111RDY




----------



## DMcMaine

Looks great, thanks for sharing! I'll be curious to hear if you have the same experience with the crown as I did.


----------



## T111RDY

I see what you mean about the crown feeling a bit rough when winding/adjusting, but not noticed it on my wrist 6 hours in... will see how it goes!


----------



## DMcMaine

I noticed it almost right away so it sounds like it won't be an issue for you. That's great to hear.


----------



## stonehead887

I got mine about a week ago. Have to say, really loving it and wore it solid for whole week. Size is great for me and it's got to be my slimmest diver. 
Will let bronze patina naturally. Put on a black nato which suits it well









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alweisenberger

I got the blue also, I like it more than i thought i'd like a bronze watch. The blue leather strap is fine, not enough holes for my 6.5 inch wrist but i put it on another 22mm leather strap which looks really good! Love the slim design


----------



## Split-2nd

ANyone have shots of the green dial?


----------



## AndersoK

Split-2nd said:


> ANyone have shots of the green dial?


GL0281:






























Sorry about the glare in the photos.


----------



## Beau M

oooh I like that green!


----------



## Split-2nd

Crap! Sigh.................ordered!


----------



## Sawdusty

$379.99 on Massdrop right now...


----------



## Split-2nd

Sawdusty said:


> $379.99 on Massdrop right now...


No bronze on the drop. The GL 0186 shown is PVD. But Glycine Direct on eBay has bronze for about $10 more. I think I bought mine at $389.00.


----------



## Split-2nd

Honestly! I don't know why I keep duplicating posts. Sorry!


----------



## fenderjapan

Not the bronze, but I grabbed this one for $370 from Massdrop today. Sellita movement. I used to have the ETA version which I sold in grad school (used, for twice what I paid new for this version). Can't wait.


----------



## T111RDY

Down at the beach today...


----------



## Split-2nd

Got mine yesterday. Lovely! I wish they had actually provided a bronze buckle; and I'd hoped for a greener "gray/green" dial. But still very nice!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Split-2nd said:


> No bronze on the drop. The GL 0186 shown is PVD. But Glycine Direct on eBay has bronze for about $10 more. I think I bought mine at $389.00.


I saw that. Then got sucked down a Zelos hole.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph

tsteph12 said:


> WatchGooRoo on eBay is now selling the 42mm bronze combat subs at $649. My understanding is he/she also supplies the ones for Massdrop. May be able to make offer for same price as what MD was selling and possibly would accept. Seller is AD too, so valid factory warranty card. I ordered the GL0174 on MD and very much look forward to receiving.


Fedex has one with brown dial on the way from WatchGooRoo. Glycine-Direct had it listed for 419 so I made an offer of 400 and WatchGooRoo accepted the offer., I would have gone for a blue or green dial but none were available.


----------



## jkingrph

For one of you that have received a 42mm model, what is the lug width? Glycine says 24mm some dealers report 22mm, and could you provide with of strap at the buckle?


----------



## Split-2nd

It is 22mm.


----------



## hsf3

I’m a big fan of this watch. Congrats to all who grabbed one. I have a few questions if someone would be nice enough to help me out. 

1. I have a 8” wrist, my sxk007 looks smallish, will the 42mm look too small?

2 is the GL224 an ETA based movement?

3. Is the buckle bronze?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

hsf3 said:


> I'm a big fan of this watch. Congrats to all who grabbed one. I have a few questions if someone would be nice enough to help me out.
> 
> 1. I have a 8" wrist, my sxk007 looks smallish, will the 42mm look too small? Should be just right
> 
> 2 is the GL224 an ETA based movement? Sort of, indirectly, it is a Sellita, which is a redesigned ETA
> 
> 3. Is the buckle bronze?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^


----------



## yankeexpress

Congrats to all the new bronze Combat owners. A great buy. Considered it but already have these winners:


----------



## jkingrph

> Is the buckle bronze?


I don't think so , my airman bronze had a stainless steel buckle colored to look bronze, I replaced it with a

https://berkbinderandbrown.com/product/deployment-clasp-w-bronze-balekeeper/.

It's not the same color(alloy) but closer than the factory bracelet and is developing patina so it is matching the watch better. I'm hoping the band on the combat sub is the same width so I can use one of these clasps on it.


----------



## Champagne InHand

yankeexpress said:


> Congrats to all the new bronze Combat owners. A great buy. Considered it but already have these winners:


Those are both nice!

I passed for the same reason. 
Zelos Mako Deep blue with ceramic bezel
Zelos Great White Cobalt with bronze bezel & OM Nautilus black enamel.

I'll probably sell the Nautilus. Even though extremely thin for Bronze and 41 mm bezel it wears like its 39mm case. Lost in a sea of wide flat wrist. It just looks more like a casual watch on me.

That and I sold some things and ordered a H2 Kraken in the Kickstarter campaign today at 12:30.

My watch box is almost unrecognizable from 2 weeks before. 9 watches out. 5 watches in.

I still have 4 more to sell that were loved but not worn. I finally realized they belong on somebody's wrists. Too nice not to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoots

Champagne InHand said:


> Those are both nice!
> 
> I passed for the same reason.
> Zelos Mako Deep blue with ceramic bezel
> Zelos Great White Cobalt with bronze bezel & OM Nautilus black enamel.
> 
> I'll probably sell the Nautilus. Even though extremely thin for Bronze and 41 mm bezel it wears like its 39mm case. Lost in a sea of wide flat wrist. It just looks more like a casual watch on me.
> 
> That and I sold some things and ordered a H2 Kraken in the Kickstarter campaign today at 12:30.
> 
> My watch box is almost unrecognizable from 2 weeks before. 9 watches out. 5 watches in.
> 
> I still have 4 more to sell that were loved but not worn. I finally realized they belong on somebody's wrists. Too nice not to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovin' the bronze more than I ever thought I would!


----------



## Hoots

Champagne InHand said:


> Those are both nice!
> 
> I passed for the same reason.
> Zelos Mako Deep blue with ceramic bezel
> Zelos Great White Cobalt with bronze bezel & OM Nautilus black enamel.
> 
> I'll probably sell the Nautilus. Even though extremely thin for Bronze and 41 mm bezel it wears like its 39mm case. Lost in a sea of wide flat wrist. It just looks more like a casual watch on me.
> 
> That and I sold some things and ordered a H2 Kraken in the Kickstarter campaign today at 12:30.
> 
> My watch box is almost unrecognizable from 2 weeks before. 9 watches out. 5 watches in.
> 
> I still have 4 more to sell that were loved but not worn. I finally realized they belong on somebody's wrists. Too nice not to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovin' the bronze more than I ever thought I would!
View attachment 13952951


----------



## Hoots

dan360 said:


> Hmmm....love Glycine Combat Sub's look. Not sure on the bronze. Awaiting wrist shots!


Really into the bronze after my first here, looking for more bronze now!


----------



## Hoots

One more sugared up wrist shots, sorry about the double posts, lm old and don’t know what I’m doing, lol..


----------



## Hoots

Hoots said:


> One more sugared up wrist shots, sorry about the double posts, lm old and don't know what I'm doing, lol..


----------



## Hoots

Squared up — not sugared up..... thanks spellcheck!


----------



## Hoots

Oh yeah, the lume on th Glycine Bronze models rival the big boys now!






b-)


----------



## hsf3

Hoots said:


> Really into the bronze after my first here, looking for more bronze now!
> View attachment 13953135
> View attachment 13953135


Does the bezel not patina?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r-gordon-7

Hoots said:


> One more sugared up wrist shots, sorry about the double posts, lm old and don't know what I'm doing, lol..


By "sugared up", I thought you were referring to the appearance of the patina. ;-) I'm anxious to see how my new Bronze Airman "sugars up"... ;-) ;-)


----------



## r-gordon-7

Hoots said:


> One more sugared up wrist shots, sorry about the double posts, lm old and don't know what I'm doing, lol..


By "sugared up", I thought you were referring to the appearance of the patina. ;-) I'm anxious to see how my new Bronze Airman "sugars up"... ;-)


----------



## Hoots

hsf3 said:


> Does the bezel not patina?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bezel (not insert) is bronze and has a deep burnt amber sort of color (was bright gold new) I'm sure the oils from my fingers touching the bezel with use keeps it from getting much darker- blends fine though!


----------



## Hoots

Heck yeah! Bring on the sugar, haha! That Airman will look FANTASTIC with patina- perfect dail color for bronze! I just bought the Double Twelve the other day, loving GlCine and their good deals lately!
Are you going to force patina or or let that sugar develop naturally??


----------



## Hoots

r-gordon-7 said:


> By "sugared up", I thought you were referring to the appearance of the patina. ;-) I'm anxious to see how my new Bronze Airman "sugars up"... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13956557


I want one!!!


----------



## jkingrph

I just received my bronze Combat Sub. The lume on it is outstanding. It has never been exposed to bright light, and when I took it out indoors with natural light coming in windows, cloudy day, it shown brightly.


----------



## Hoots

jkingrph said:


> I just received my bronze Combat Sub. The lume on it is outstanding. It has never been exposed to bright light, and when I took it out indoors with natural light coming in windows, cloudy day, it shown brightly.


I'm tripping on how well improved it is, as good as mighty Seiko or Rolex....folks just don't know!


----------



## Hoots




----------



## Hoots

I’m looking for a green, will give $425 for it!!


----------



## Hoots

hsf3 said:


> Does the bezel not patina?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better shot of bezel


----------



## r-gordon-7

Hoots said:


> Heck yeah! Bring on the sugar, haha! That Airman will look FANTASTIC with patina- perfect dail color for bronze! I just bought the Double Twelve the other day, loving GlCine and their good deals lately!
> Are you going to force patina or or let that sugar develop naturally??


I'm going to let the patina - that sugar - develop naturally and just see what happens...


----------



## Hoots

Damn I love this piece &#55358;&#56688;


----------



## Hoots

Damn I love this piece 🥰
View attachment 13978703
View attachment 13978703


----------



## Hoots

Sorry, I don’t love it enough for all of this!!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mass drop is doing another at $425. What I can’t get is that Glycine-Direct is a bit lower in price. 

They are good looking. I like bronze. My issue is I like solid case backs on divers. 

If I had extra cash, but we had to buy a new refrigerator and stove/oven, so no more watches for awhile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Champagne InHand said:


> Mass drop is doing another at $425. What I can't get is that Glycine-Direct is a bit lower in price.
> 
> They are good looking. I like bronze. My issue is I like solid case backs on divers.
> 
> If I had extra cash, but we had to buy a new refrigerator and stove/oven, so no more watches for awhile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, Glycine-Direct only has a couple of bronze 42mm Combat Subs available today, and they want a little more dinero than what Mass Drop wants, and they, too, only have a couple left...I made Watchgooroo on Ebay an offer of $450 yesterday on the blue dial/brown bezel 42mm sub and they accepted it..they may be the same company as Glycine-Direct..don't give up hope!!..


----------



## r-gordon-7

Thunder1 said:


> Well, Glycine-Direct only has a couple of bronze 42mm Combat Subs available today, and they want a little more dinero than what Mass Drop wants, and they, too, only have a couple left...I made Watchgooroo on Ebay an offer of $450 yesterday on the blue dial/brown bezel 42mm sub and they accepted it..they may be the same company as Glycine-Direct..don't give up hope!!..


I believe watchgooroo and Glycine-Direct are indeed the same company or at least are very closely related. I purchased several of my different Glycine Airman model watches from "the gooroo" several years ago and was extremely pleased with every aspect of each of those transactions. The warranty card that came with each of my purchases from "the gooroo" read, "GSD Global" as the Authorized dealer. My understanding is that the warranty cards enclosed with purchases from Glycine-Direct read exactly the same re the AD. Moreover, the warranty card I received with my "brown dial" Glycine Bronze Airman, which I purchased in the recent Massdrop drop and which I received the other day also read, "GSD Global" as the AD. So, it would seem that Massdrop likely sources its Glycine drops - and at the very least, it sourced the recent Bronze Airman drop - from that same "Glycine-Direct/gooroo" source. AFAIAC, that's a good thing.


----------



## jkingrph

A couple of weeks ago, I got one via WatchGooRoo, a brown dial model. GD had it listed for 420 so I offered 400 ,and stated the listing at GD and that they would have to beat it. They did and I got it.


----------



## Hoots

42mm bronze Combat Diver sold out on Massdrop.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Unless you want the massive 48mm. No thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Champagne InHand said:


> Unless you want the massive 48mm. No thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just be patient..I have an idea they'll be back in a few weeks or so...


----------



## Hoots

Opinion poll







Left, middle, right or non of the above?..


----------



## Hoots

Opinion poll
View attachment 14048867

Left, middle, right or non of the above?..


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’m in that same boat with a newer bronze. This one a Zelos Great White in Cobalt Blue with a bronze bezel. 

It’s hard because you know the bronze will patina and get darker. My three were a honey rock python, a navy crocodile and a brown distressed leather. I still don’t know if any are better that the rubber tropics it came on. 

Of your choices above I like the blue. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xalsx

I'm patiently waiting for the GL0174 bronze/blue dial/blue bezel to come back.


----------



## powerband

xalsx said:


> I'm patiently waiting for the GL0174 bronze/blue dial/blue bezel to come back.


come back from where, if I may ask?


----------



## xalsx

powerband said:


> come back from where, if I may ask?


When it was up on massdrop, they conveniently omitted the one I was partial to. It'll eventually come back around, but I couldn't wait. I made an offer to "watchgooroo" or something like that on ebay and got it from a better price, with a stamped warranty card.

I put it on a B & R canvas Velcro strap today. Looks awesome.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Interesting that the bronze versions do Not have drilled lugs like the PVD steel versions do.



These went for $280-290 from Costco.


----------



## xalsx

yankeexpress said:


> Interesting that the bronze versions do Not have drilled lugs like the PVD steel versions do.
> 
> 
> 
> These went for $280-290 from Costco.


I have that same one also, and another stainless/blue/gold pvd one. I don't know why the bronze lugs aren't drilled...just because bronze? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

